# Former little chef wansford 07/11



## alex76 (Jul 27, 2011)

When I was out with my daughter at the weekend I came across this lovely peace of 1930’s architecture 
This former pub turned Little Chef near Wansford, Cambridgeshire fell into disuse in 2007 and has since become a magnet for graffiti 
Built in 1932, the building opened as the Wansford Knight, part of a chain of roadhouses the last time it was used as a pub it was know as The Mermaid Inn.
In 1972 it opened as a Little Chef a later attempt to give it listed status was declined because one of its curved metal-framed windows had been removed while it was a Little Chef. 

On with the shots



















































TA


----------



## kathyms (Jul 27, 2011)

*brill*

wow youve done your home work. brill report . im glad your still in the land off the living.


----------



## okidoke (Jul 27, 2011)

*little chef*

I love these places...surely worth saving? Sad


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 28, 2011)

nice work Alex driven past this so many times and thought about stopping but never did.  Give me a shout if you are free at all over the next few days I have some spare time


----------



## Cuban B. (Jul 28, 2011)

Good pics.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 28, 2011)

What an interesting building!


----------



## zimbob (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice find, I do love a bit of Deco-goodness 

Those steel-framed windows were a twat to live with though, very prone to panes shattering in the dead of night in winter, they used to sound like a gun-shot!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## inceptionwave (Jul 29, 2011)

I love the 1930's architecture, have driven passed this building many times but never had the time to have a look, will definitely put it on my list - which is growing bigger by the day! Great report and photos!


----------



## trunion (Aug 1, 2011)

great post- shame as its a great example of a roadside cafe/little chef etc that as a kid in the early 70s were a real treat to stop in on a long car journey...


----------



## alex76 (Aug 4, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> nice work Alex driven past this so many times and thought about stopping but never did.  Give me a shout if you are free at all over the next few days I have some spare time




cheers p7 sorry about the late reply been busy with the family yeap defo gotta do a mooch soon bud


----------



## John_D (Aug 6, 2011)

Actually stopped there for a breakfast about 20 years ago (only once though, found that the one at Morcott on the A47 did a much better breakfast and it had a better view) I had a regular trip to Leicester and the company paid for the breakfast so didn't mind using a 'Little Thief'


----------

